# Smoked turkey legs, a spring festival treat!



## sw2geeks (Apr 23, 2012)

Lots of festival Turkey leg options in my neck of the woods right now. The Main St. Arts Festival just finished up, Mayfest is coming up soon, plus the Scarborough Renaissance Festival is in full swing. 

Price has jumped to $9 at Main St. for one leg. Decided I would try smoking my own.

Here are some pics.






















They turned out mighty tasty. I cured them so they had that nice hammy flavor.

They were cheap to make, a little over a dollar a leg. Might need to think about setting up a cart next year.

More pics and recipe here.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, you showed them!
:hungry:


----------



## sw2geeks (Apr 26, 2012)

One of my Turkey legs made the cover of our weekly magazine


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Apr 26, 2012)

I love Texas women. Oh, nice turkey leg too!


----------



## Deckhand (Apr 26, 2012)

I have a brinkmann Smoke`N Pit Smoke King Deluxe a few webers,etc. and obsessing on a big green egg lg or xl in the near future. Greatly appreciate the BBQ post. Can't have too much BBQ :biggrin:


----------



## Andy777 (Apr 26, 2012)

I should not have looked at this so close to dinner. :hungry:

Great job as always. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice!

I have to say, your pics look much better than the turkey leg with a white background and faux shadow!


----------



## TB_London (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice looking food, your recipe posts always make me hungry


----------



## DeepCSweede (Apr 27, 2012)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I love Texas women. Oh, nice turkey leg too!



LMFAO - There is a turkey leg on the screen?

I had that exact same thought


----------



## add (Apr 27, 2012)

If you take a knife and score a radius just above the lower knuckle (prior to cooking/marinating turkey or chicken legs) it will release the tendons and skin.

Doing so makes 'em more tender and facilitates the seasoning.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 28, 2012)

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I love Texas women. Oh, nice turkey leg too!



Women? As a local, I should warn you, those three don't look like their ages add up to 55.


----------

